

The Perils Of Greed - Stop Trying To Be Google - sthomps
http://futurephilanthropreneur.wordpress.com/2010/04/29/the-perils-of-greed-stop-trying-to-be-google/

======
spitfire
I wish this guy luck. He certainly has the right idea.

